# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Ретро ! МПП-4 пресс для склейки кинопленки

## Лесси

За 250 грн.в отличном состоянии пресс для склейки любительской кинопленки 8-16 и супер 8

Вложение 13385110 Вложение 13385111

----------


## Лесси

оп!)))

----------


## Лесси

Налетай!)))))

----------

